# Installing Mobo into case



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

Building a comp for my mother just so she can browse and use skype and have run into a problem. I am a novice when it comes to this so just trying to make sure I don't screw up :wink: 

The problem is that motherboard holes for my case are not labeled...so I don't know where to screw in my motherboard/put in the mounting screws. The case came with a few papers but no diagram...What should I do? 

Also...as I was assembling my computer I noticed the little speaker connector for my motherboard looks cracked. I have no idea where it came from though. Do they normally come with the case or the motherboard?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the specs of the PC

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

You will need to install a stand-off in each hole so that they line up with the motherboard.

Only place a stand-off where there is a hole in the motherboard.

As for the speaker some come with the motherboard and some are come 

assembled to the case (depending on case) 

Before mounting inside the case I would recommend performing a Bench Test

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the specs of the PC
> 
> MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will follow your tips. 

Few more questions...I did put the motherboard in correctly but I noticed my screws come with these little red like covers that can go on the screws...bleh hard to describe. I was wondering if I just screw the motherboard in without these little things as I have no idea what its for...or just screw in the screws I have into the mounting stand-offs?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should be able to install the screws without the "red like covers"


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> You should be able to install the screws without the "red like covers"


Thank you. I set up the computer and everything is working FOR NOW! I know how unpredictable these things are especially with an awful power supply. I am hoping this one lasts a month or two while I get money to upgrade it 

Last questions for the night...As of now I only plugged in the main 24 pin connector, CPU power, and my dvd drive/hard drive and everything is up and running. Other than the front panel audio/usb...is there any vital plugs from the PSU that I should really plug in? Right now everything is up and running with one hard drive, dvd drive, CPU, RAM, etc...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

For the front panel no power is needed.

I would guess you might have missed the connections inside the case.

Inspect behind the drive-bays for the cords. you should have to plug one into audio (usually by the between the cpu and the back IO), and one into an integrated USB port.


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

Laxer said:


> For the front panel no power is needed.
> 
> I would guess you might have missed the connections inside the case.
> 
> Inspect behind the drive-bays for the cords. you should have to plug one into audio (usually by the between the cpu and the back IO), and one into an integrated USB port.


So I'm good on power connectors? Sorry I confused you I decided not to connect the front panel connections since all I really need is the 4usb and audio ports on the motherboard already. I was just wondering if there were any other vital psu connections I should connect.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if t is all working then you have them all connected


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

dai said:


> if t is all working then you have them all connected


Agreed, Also i would suggest connecting the front audio ports. It won't make any difference aside from perhaps later you might want to use them for say headphones :grin:.


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answers, fellas.

Laxter, I am thinking of connecting them tomorrow. Luckily I have a 10foot audio/microphone extension to use til then  Ok now I really do think this is the last question for now....I didn't know that my case did not come with a case fan..stupid me! I am buying one tomorrow and hopefully getting it in a few days.

Anyways, the question is, will I be plugging the case fan in the mobo port labeled "systemfan". I have nothing in there at the moment so I am guessing it's for the case fan. Also, will a 80mm fan work on my case? The case says it has one 90mm fan port so I am not sure.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Seize said:


> Anyways, the question is, will I be plugging the case fan in the mobo port labeled "systemfan". I have nothing in there at the moment so I am guessing it's for the case fan. Also, will a 80mm fan work on my case? The case says it has one 90mm fan port so I am not sure.


It would help if we knew what motherboard and case you were using.

I would suggest mounting a 90mm fan if that is indeed the stated size.

The fan can be connected to the "system fan" header.

If it is a 3-pin header then make sure the fan is compatible.


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> It would help if we knew what motherboard and case you were using.
> 
> I would suggest mounting a 90mm fan if that is indeed the stated size.
> 
> ...


This is my motherboard http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1872

The case is Power Up Black ATX Mid-Tower Case with 450-Watt Power Supply at TigerDirect.com

Thanks again.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Your case looks like it can support both a 90mm and maybe a 60-80mm (pictutres) although i am not certain.

If i were you i would get a 90mm fan that moves a lot of air just to be safe.

I would suggest something like:
Newegg.com - Thermaltake TT-9025A-2B 90mm Case Fan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we always recommend buying the psu and case as separate items

the ones that come with cases are close to junk and yours is no acceptation

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

dai said:


> we always recommend buying the psu and case as separate items
> 
> the ones that come with cases are close to junk and yours is no acceptation
> 
> ...


I believe he has already purchased and received his case/PSU.

However, I would agree with Dai on that the first thing you should upgrade would be a quality PSU.


----------



## Seize (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. I already ordered a new PSU and it should be coming in tomorrow. 

I read the reviews on my case + power supply when I bought it so I did indeed plan on getting a new PSU ASAP. Newegg had a good deal on a seemingly good psu...And since this computer will mostly be for casual use I bought it. 

This is the one I bought 

Newegg.com - Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX12V V2.2 Intel Core i7 Compliant Dual 80mm Fans Full Cable Sleevings Power Supply

I'll probably just order a 90MM case fan then and hopefully everything will be ok with my new PSU and fan :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's straight out just about the lowest quality available with 62% efficiency

todays computers require 80+ or better efficiency


----------

